

Elliot Soloway (from UofM), pitching Computer Science to Freshmen. (iTunes U) - jtaby
http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/umich-public.1740836090.01740345217.2743208090?i=2056282854

======
mallyvai
I had Soloway for two consecutive semesters when I went to UMich. This is a
cool lecture by a wonderful teacher.

------
typasch
Golden. Apple. Winner.

------
markyang
Sweet!

